# Catering Name. HELP !



## courtney (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm Courtney , 20 yrs of age. My mother and I are trying to start a catering business. We only have a month in advance to figure out a name for this business. _So far we have, basically, the southern Comfort style, definitely home cooking._ We are trying hard to find out a good clever name. Something catchy apparently. _*HELP PLEASE*_.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

what were you thinking?

southern comfort style......casual? what type of service? is this off site or onsite? the more info you provide the better.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Sweet Home (Alabama) Catering...........


----------



## donnawadsworth (Apr 14, 2012)

It's not that exciting, but I'd go with something like "Comfort Catering" - short, easy to say (think about answering the phone all day with your chosen name) and most importantly the name should immediately evoke a feeling for what your business does.

Donnnawadsworth

http://wwww.savourycity.com


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Good Foods?


----------

